# Modified Bj's push block



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I have been following closely the thread that Bj started on his extremely wonderful idea for a box joint push block. I have been intending on building his exact model, but like many things, it got pushed back until a "better time".  

Yesterday was a slow day and I had time to study his model carefully making plans to get started on it today. Yesterday I got out the Oak-Park box joint jig along with some jig hardware I had tucked away for just such a project. I even had the poly plastic handle that OP offers that I had forgot about. I was going to make a first class push block just like Bj was kind enough to share with us. While gathering my supplies, I picked up a tool to move out of the way. This tool is called the Grr-Ripper and I'm sure many of you have heard or own it by now. This item was recommended to me by Corey a while back knowing my fear of table saws. I have found that this thing is always in hand when I turn my machines on and with good reason after seeing Corey's finger today. While I had it in my hand a little light came on. This device is already 95% of the makings of Bj's jig. All it needed was a little planning and very light modification to have that box joint push block I have been envying for the past couple of months. This saved me hours of making a jig and then having another item to have to find a place to store.

I will share a few pictures below. The first picture is the Grr-Ripper in all it's glory and it's standard mode. The other pictures show the way I configured it by simply re-arranging the standard configuration which this tool is designed to do. After that, all I had to do was take a piece of scrap and make the face plate and mount it to the Grr-Ripper. You can see how the middle rail is adjustable and will adapt to any size box joint jig you happen to want to use. It only takes about a minute to configure back to the orginal tool or back again to a push block. If any one has the Grr-Ripper and wants to go this route, I'll be glad to help with any questions or further details.

Works great and kudos to Bj for his original idea.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

God I hate a show off  ! Hey that is cool Bob and a great idea and job. How does that thing slide on the jig base? Maybe a Gripper in my future real soon!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

That's a great way of doing the same job 

I guess I need to take a hard look at one ,I have seen many using it for many woodworking jobs..

Safe is for ME 

Bj


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Corey,

It slides quite well on the box jont jig base. That plastic that OP uses is some slick stuff and allows a nice glide even for the Grr-Ripper. Do consider one Corey, it is a fantastic device. I am pretty sure there is a 2nd one coming my way as it was on my birthday wish list  

Bj,

Same to you bud, get one! How much is a finger worth? BTW.... I plan on re-doing the face plate and make it a little shorter and finished looking. This was really a proto type to see if it worked and it did.... VERY well I might add. Thanks for your original idea and inspiration.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob N.

I wanted your post to come back up ,so I posted it in this thread..

"Can I steal some more of those?"

Please do , and thanks, I'm looking forward to seeing some more pictures of yours. 

Bj


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Fantastic idea Bob! Thanks, now I have another use for my Gripper.


----------

